# Forum > News > OC News >  Recent Site Downtime

## HI5

We are very sorry for our recent downtime without prior notice and any inconvenience it might have caused, including rank and permission issues. 

We had to install some critical updates and it took more time than we had expected. 

The main reason that we had had to install them without any prior notice, was a security problem that enabled a rank glitch. This glitch enabled users to gain admin permissions. Some of the users who gained this started deleting threads, but luckily JD acted quickly on it, so damage should be minimal.

The site should be running smoothly and we are hoping that we can avoid any further downtime. However, some functions may not be working as they should. Please report it in this thread if you end up finding bugs or glitches. 

For any users who are still having problems with their ranks or permissions, including not being able to access some sections - please post it in this thread and we will try to fix it asap. If the problem persists after 24 hours, please use the report button under your post.

If your thread is gone please contact Parog, hi5 or KuRIoS through private messages (please only contact one of us) 

If you are missing any trade feedback, please contact hi5.

Please do not post any threads nor questions regarding site downtime anywhere beside this thread. We would also appreciate if all users try to limit their posts to actual bug reports, this way we'll be able to fix them faster.


Thank you for your patience and understanding
OwnedCore Staff


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*List of currently known bugs (please don't report them again):*

-double post and 1 minute timer even tho first post gets through
-blank page while editing thread
-search error across all search functions on the site
-"Warning: Illegal string offset" bug

-Bawx is currently unavilable, as for now pelase feel free to use our temporarly "bawx"  :Smile:  http://www.onlinebotters.com/chat

----------


## Szharz

Currently having problems accessing contributor and up forums.

----------


## TOM_RUS

Fixed
.....

----------


## Wildbreath

same. also deleted my thread by putinlol (banned)



> Thread Deleted
> 
> Hello Wildbreath,
> 
> The following thread that you created has been deleted
> 
> ==========================================================================
> Thread: OffSpring, my next step of PQR
> Forum: World of Warcraft Bots and Programs
> ...

----------


## Devanh

> Currently having problems accessing contributor and up forums.


same problem here

----------


## crystal_tech

Same listed as private forums. and it seems i've lost elite as well.

update: got contributor back but not elite status

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*lost access to elite rank and private forums. 

Thanks! Fixed!*

----------


## SacredSpenny

Hi I am a normal member now and I used to be contrib.

Thanks

----------


## Parog

> If any of you would experience their thread or some of the trade feedback missing, please contact me or Parog directly through PM's, we'll address the issue as fast as possible.


Posting so people can PM easier. 

Thanks for your patience everyone!

----------


## ev0

I can't seem to find any pickles to sniff. Glad to see the community back up and running.

----------


## namreeb

Receiving this at the top of the page:



```
Warning: include_once([path]/includes/api/6/esd.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in [path]/showthread.php on line 111

Warning: include_once(): Failed opening '[path]/includes/api/6/esd.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in [path]/showthread.php on line 111
```

----------


## Igzz

//Fixed

Unable to access Legendary section, as well as my usertitle is now Elite.

Signature also seems to have disappeared.

----------


## joeandjoe

Recent donator without donator access to forums.

----------


## Jaerin

I totally lost my admin access...yeah that's the ticket

----------


## Cloud13

Can't access elite exploits or guides

----------


## SpikeeeN

Can't seem to acces any elite section at all..

----------


## Romath

I am unable to view any Contributor forums as well.

Edit: Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## raceboy404

Seems I fit into this tub.

----------


## Malfurion

I can't visit the contributor forums.

----------


## Democides

Can no longer access anything other than what's available to a new user. Specifically, I'd really like Contributor status back.
Fixed, thanks!

----------


## Rubim

Can't acess the elite forums, lost my contributor.

----------


## Hsk

Currently can't access elite sections. Contributor status is missing.

----------


## Furby87

when i try to open anything at WOW Bot section i always become the message: No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

Donated for Elite  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I don't have elite memory editing anymore here  :Smile:

----------


## shaman666

also lost access to elite forums an lost contributor tag

----------


## Dartexx

please give me back my contributor rank/permissions it gives. thank you

----------


## HI5

For anyone that got their access back - please edit your original post with "fixed" so we don't waste time on attempting to fix permissions for people that already got it working.

For everyone else - please keep reports coming, we'll try to fix everyone's permissions asap.

----------


## Nesox

putinlol deleted my MrFishIt thread, also I can't access the elite memory editing section anymore  :Frown: 


```
Thread Deleted 				   						 						 				 					 						 							Hello Nesox,

The following thread that you created has been deleted

==========================================================================
Thread: MrFishIt - Fishbot
Forum: World of Warcraft Bots and Programs
Reason: 
==========================================================================


If you have any questions, you can ask an administrator for assistance.

Sincerely,
The OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides staff
```

----------


## Eryx

When you have got your access back, it would be very nice if you edited your post to *FIXED* so we know which users that still need assistance or not!

----------


## leozeul

> Can no longer access anything other than what's available to a new user. Specifically, I'd really like Contributor status back.


In the exact same situatiuon.
also lost my contribuitor rank.

----------


## putinpro

yall mad :-)))00

----------


## Prosaki

Lost access to elite forums as well.

----------


## 403Forbidden

Lost access to elite forums

----------


## razer86

Fixed, thank you

----------


## jumperu

Unable to access Contrib level >>> *FIXED TY*



also got a deleted thread maybe u can restore:




> *Thread Deleted*
> 
> Hello jumperu,
> 
> The following thread that you created has been deleted
> 
> ==========================================================================
> Thread: LazyBot Revolution - Free wow bot
> Forum: World of Warcraft Bots and Programs

----------


## rdruid69

I have a question. When server was down yesterday it keep asking me user & password and I use mine... Is this bad? Should I change it or something?

----------


## Ziddy1337

I'm listed as an active member, but should be contrib. Unable to access any contributor sections.

----------


## HI5

> I'm listed as an active member, but should be contrib. Unable to access any contributor sections.


Please check now and let me know if it works  :Smile:  
(Taking care of rest of the users who posted in this thread right now)




> I have a question. When server was down yesterday it keep asking me user & password and I use mine... Is this bad? Should I change it or something?


No, it was just asking for dev loin / pass, from what we've seen no data was compromised, but you can always feel free to change the pass, in fact it's always a good practice to do it every once in a while  :Smile:

----------


## Smitten

Don't know if this has already been posted, but any type of search results in this message:

connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

----------


## CreativeXtent

i thought yall got haxsorezd

----------


## Torpedoes

> Currently having problems accessing contributor and up forums.


Same problem.

----------


## Krisjlol

fixed, thanks!

----------


## HI5

> Can't view elite exploit/guides wow section.
> 
> Edit: and no contrib


How about now?

----------


## Morris

Currently having problems accessing contributor and up forums.

----------


## HI5

> Currently having problems accessing contributor and up forums.


Have you checked it again now?  :Big Grin:  changed your group around 5 minutes ago, let me know i it works

----------


## Morris

> Have you checked it again now?  changed your group around 5 minutes ago, let me know i it works


Nice mate! that was fast, yea it worked

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

I was wondering why I was getting prompted for an admin login when I tried to access ownedcore. Good to know it was a planned downtime.

----------


## HI5

> I was wondering why I was getting prompted for an admin login when I tried to access ownedcore. Good to know it was a planned downtime.


Not really "planned" but yeah, we got everything under control now  :Big Grin: 




> Nice mate! that was fast, yea it worked


Awesome, fixing access and ranks for others now.

*To users who got their access and rank back - please edit your post with "fixed", this will save us a lo of time and we will be able to focus on users that still don't have their access back*

----------


## wrathqt

nvm fixed

:x

----------


## Playingnaked

Yes seems my contributor stats was also removed  :Frown:  hopefully will get it back  :Smile:  I'm sure we will. Good job on countering the attackers.

----------


## Augury13

I can no longer access the legendary section.  :Frown:

----------


## HI5

> I can no longer access the legendary section.


how about now?  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisC

Can't access elite WoW sections.

e: Fixed.

----------


## HI5

> Can't access elite WoW sections.


Fixed  :Smile: 

*To users who got their access and rank back - please edit your post with "fixed", this will save us a lo of time and we will be able to focus on users that still don't have their access back*

----------


## Flowsion

Fixed, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Sensisativa

Lost access to Shared, Contributor & WoW Elite. 

Edit - Fixed, thanks for quick response.  :Smile:

----------


## HI5

should be working now, please check and update your post if it's working  :Smile:

----------


## iwabo

Lost access to Shared, Contributor and WoW Elite.
Thanks.

----------


## TehMorbid

Cannot access my "Find latest started threads". I get the error:

"connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"

----------


## HI5

> Cannot access my "Find latest started threads". I get the error:
> 
> "connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"


We're aware of the issue with search functions on the forum, however as for now there's no ETA on when it will be addressed, since devs are currently dealing with many other bugs too.

----------


## TehMorbid

> We're aware of the issue with search functions on the forum, however as for now there's no ETA on when it will be addressed, since devs are currently dealing with many other bugs too.


Totally cool, didn't know if it had been reported yet.

----------


## 0-0-7

Lost access to any elite section and contributor section

fixed, thanks fellas.

----------


## shadowsx

Fixed.

.

----------


## Tassadaru

Can't access elite here as well  :Frown:

----------


## HI5

Should be fixed, please check and edit your posts with "fixed" if it's working  :Smile:

----------


## hackerlol

I would like to point out that my post count has gone from I think 498/99 to 471. It's not a big deal but if you could restore my posts please.

Thanks JD ^_^
and everyone who got it back up : )

----------


## Eldarius

Unable to access elite/contributor forums

Edit: also seem to have lost contributor status :'(

----------


## SpiritWolf

It seems I can no longer view elite/private stuff any more. When you get the chance, would you mind fixing this for me? ;3 Thanks!

_EDIT; Fix'd. Thanks!_

----------


## luciferc

Cant access Elite Mem Editing Same as Nesox :/

----------


## Pari4h

I can no longer enter elite sections: specifically WoW Elite Guides & Exploits.

On another note: thanks for this post. I'm glad it was just maintenance.

----------


## -Ryuk-

Lost elite status!

and my thread was deleted 



```
Hello -Ryuk-,

The following thread that you created has been deleted

==========================================================================
Thread: {FREE}Archaeology, Fight Back, Gathering, Grinding, Pool...
Forum: World of Warcraft Bots and Programs
Reason: 
==========================================================================


If you have any questions, you can ask an administrator for assistance.

Sincerely,
The OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides staff

```

----------


## KuRIoS

for deleted threads... please contact me

----------


## greenhorn

when i go on to my profile and click on " Recent started threads" i get this error connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)
and my contributor is not showing properly as well. Also unable to access Elite WoW exploits

Thanks

----------


## skipper1

Fixed !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CreativeXtent

why is there music playing....

----------


## Dredglol

When i use search function, i get: connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

----------


## Nonowmana

I have lost the Chatbox AND my Anthrax post have been deleted




> Hello Nonowmana,
> 
> The following thread that you created has been deleted
> 
> ==========================================================================
> Thread: Anthrax - 100% Fully Out Of Process World of Warcraft bot
> Forum: World of Warcraft Bots and Programs
> Reason: 
> ==========================================================================
> ...

----------


## KuRIoS

Chatbox removed as that is what was used.. thanks for you bug reporting, but please dont post about what has already been posted  :Smile:

----------


## Vengfull

connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused) is a known issue.

Chatbox is currently disabled due to a problem back end.

----------


## Eryx

Also, when you report an issue in this thread and it is fixed, it is of much help for us if you edit your post to *FIXED* so we know and don't spend more time on it.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jubalee

Crystal castles music is playing each time I post or check this tab.

----------


## Sensisativa

> Crystal castles music is playing each time I post or check this tab.



This is making me not come here, I watch movies well browsing and the music on this site is very annoying. Hope we get an option to turn it off.

Looking at page source with firefox I see that it's a youtube video being autostarted in the background on page load. Line 294 from the forum page.



```
<li id="vbflink_faq"><a href="faq.php">FAQ</a></li><iframe width="0" height="0" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/55p05094a1Q?rel=0&autoplay=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>">FAQ</a></li>
```




I used NoScript addon to block for now.

----------


## HI5

> This is making me not come here, I watch movies well browsing and the music on this site is very annoying. Hope we get an option to turn it off.
> 
> Looking at page source with firefox I see that it's a youtube video being autostarted in the background on page load. Line 294 from the forum page.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <li id="vbflink_faq"><a href="faq.php">FAQ</a></li><iframe width="0" height="0" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/55p05094a1Q?rel=0&autoplay=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>">FAQ</a></li>
> ```
> ...


Ket is working on fixing it now  :Smile: 
*
For users who got their problem resolved, please edit post with "Fixed"

For users who got their threads removed please do not report it here, PM me, Kur or Parog instead.*

----------


## Sensisativa

> Ket is working on fixing it now


Good to hear, thanks.

----------


## Malchazien

Hopefully this is still the thread I should be posting in. I don't have access to the donator stuff like the elite section anymore.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Hopefully this is still the thread I should be posting in. I don't have access to the donator stuff like the elite section anymore.


Please send all evidence of your payment to Ket

----------


## HI5

> Hopefully this is still the thread I should be posting in. I don't have access to the donator stuff like the elite section anymore.


I'm not able to find info about your donator status, do you happen to remember when you donated and how much was it?

----------


## Mollymus

Seems I lost access to elite forums and stuffs :Frown:  Unless the rep req was changed?

----------


## HI5

> Seems I lost access to elite forums and stuffs Unless the rep req was changed?


should work now, please check  :Smile:

----------


## Malchazien

> I'm not able to find info about your donator status, do you happen to remember when you donated and how much was it?


$15 on 4/11/07. Should I still PM Ket?

----------


## KuRIoS

> $15 on 4/11/07. Should I still PM Ket?


Yes  :Smile: 


For temporary chatbox you can go here OwnedCore Chat

edit: oh lol didnt see the date.. hehe

----------


## HI5

> $15 on 4/11/07. Should I still PM Ket?



no 100% sure I got the date format right, but from what I understand it was in 2007 year, if yes then no, since donator features last 1 month

----------


## Malchazien

> no 100% sure I got the date format right, but from what I understand it was in 2007 year, if yes then no, since donator features last 1 month


Yep it was from 2007. Alright, sorry about that. I wasn't aware the features only last 1 month since I've had mine until the downtime. Oh well. Thanks for the help anyway.

----------


## Mollymus

> should work now, please check


Works! Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## VesperCore

When I post a quick-reply (like right now) I receive a javascript Alert windows asking me if I agree to close the page as the website request it.

When I agree, i'm redirected to a "newreply" page telling me I should wait 55 seconds to post a messages. But my message is posted (it actually trys to double-post)


Second issue:
When I edit any of my thread, I don't see the text at all.
Work arround: so I do "reply white quote" => get the message => edit it => paste it and save, and it will correctly set the new text instead. But I cannot work on the old text if I was already quotting something for example.

----------


## HI5

> When I post a quick-reply (like right now) I receive a javascript Alert windows asking me if I agree to close the page as the website request it.
> 
> When I agree, i'm redirected to a "newreply" page telling me I should wait 55 seconds to post a messages. But my message is posted (it actually trys to double-post)
> 
> 
> Second issue:
> When I edit any of my thread, I don't see the text at all.
> Work arround: so I do "reply white quote" => get the message => edit it => paste it and save, and it will correctly set the new text instead. But I cannot work on the old text if I was already quotting something for example.



"double post" bug has been already reported, blank page during thread confirmed and added to ToDo list  :Smile:

----------


## Gihelle

Oh phew, I thought I had lost my privileges or something. Can't see any of the Contributor forums, including Contributor, WoW Elite Exploits and WoW Elite Guides.

Good job bringing it back soon and I hope it's all fixed in no time  :Smile: 

EDIT: apparently I lost my contributor rank altogether...

----------


## HI5

> Oh phew, I thought I had lost my privileges or something. Can't see any of the Contributor forums, including Contributor, WoW Elite Exploits and WoW Elite Guides.
> 
> Good job bringing it back soon and I hope it's all fixed in no time 
> 
> EDIT: apparently I lost my contributor rank altogether...


Should be fixed now  :Smile:

----------


## Gihelle

> Should be fixed now


Indeed it is, thank you for the fast work.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Natrist

Can't access my admin. privileges anymore.
I think it really sucks that some guys deleted threads because they are knowledge and very important to some people to advance in some fields like reverse engineering, exploration, memory editing, etc.

Hopefully we haven't lost any good stuff.

----------


## HI5

> Can't access my admin. privileges anymore.
> I think it really sucks that some guys deleted threads because they are knowledge and very important to some people to advance in some fields like reverse engineering, exploration, memory editing, etc.
> 
> Hopefully we haven't lost any good stuff.


Ture, bu we've been working with authors and trying to at least get important info from their threads so they can re-post it, they've been a lot of help  :Smile:

----------


## BaboonX

> Oh phew, I thought I had lost my privileges or something. Can't see any of the Contributor forums, including Contributor, WoW Elite Exploits and WoW Elite Guides.
> 
> Good job bringing it back soon and I hope it's all fixed in no time 
> 
> EDIT: apparently I lost my contributor rank altogether...


Came to this thread because I'm experiencing the same thing. Hope everything gets worked out

----------


## HI5

> Came to this thread because I'm experiencing the same thing. Hope everything gets worked out


Should be fixed now  :Smile:

----------


## g1zm0

Can't seem to access any contributor forum or anything. Elite WoW guides / exploits shows no threads, shared says I don't have permission to access it.

Looking at it now it seems like I've lost my contributor status completely.

Fixed.

----------


## _Mike

Edit: Partially fixed. Contributor access working but still missing private forum access.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Oh phew, I thought I had lost my privileges or something. Can't see any of the Contributor forums, including Contributor, WoW Elite Exploits and WoW Elite Guides.
> 
> Good job bringing it back soon and I hope it's all fixed in no time 
> 
> EDIT: apparently I lost my contributor rank altogether...


same here  :Big Grin:

----------


## KuRIoS

Gizmo and Nilrem.. fixed? 
Also I setup an IRC chat for us on quakenet irc, #ownedcore.com 
OwnedCore Chat

----------


## nilrem2004

fixed thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## tobmaps

Since I've lost my thread where I had almost all of my posts - I lost my rank and now I've got negative value of core coins so I can't repost my thread again xD

Does this hack was only targeted against WoW sections?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Since I've lost my thread where I had almost all of my posts - I lost my rank and now I've got negative value of core coins so I can't repost my thread again xD
> 
> Does this hack was only targeted against WoW sections?


Please contact hi5 about corecoins and trade thread.

----------


## moonk1n

I've lost my contributor / elite access as well. :S

edit: works now, thanks! ;D

----------


## Vandra

I also lost my access, good luck fixing all the stuff guys  :Smile:

----------


## krisha

my bawx is gone  :Frown:  doesnt show up for me anymore

----------


## HI5

> my bawx is gone  doesnt show up for me anymore


Bawx is currently unavailable for everyone, we're working on bringing it back  :Smile: 

As for now please feel free to use our temporary "bawx" under this link: OwnedCore Chat

----------


## greenhorn

Hoping, everything gets to normal sooner  :Smile:  Good work OC Admins

----------


## jimmyamd

editing my post.

seems to be now working for me.

----------


## Murlock.

Hello, I can't access elite exploits and guides either.

----------


## HI5

> Hello, I can't access elite exploits and guides either.


Please check now and let me know if it works  :Smile:

----------


## Murlock.

works now, thanks a lot!

----------


## g1zm0

> Gizmo and Nilrem.. fixed? 
> Also I setup an IRC chat for us on quakenet irc, #ownedcore.com 
> OwnedCore Chat


Fixed! Thanks a lot.

----------


## Robin1986

Lost contributor access. Fixed.
Good luck with all the fixes.

----------


## Sirdots

Cant access shout bawx

----------


## HI5

> Cant access shout bawx



There's no shoutbawx atm, please read original post before reporting any bugs  :Smile:

----------


## wootpeng

My thread was deleted for "Auction House Monitor". It was here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3171639

----------


## drm420

Do we not get elite access as contributors anymore??

~edit~
apparently my status is bugged or something

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...74-drm420.html
shows it properly on my page

~edit 2~

..... Now My contributor status is gone from my user page all together ....

----------


## Bloomfalls

Lost Elite rank.

----------


## Arutha532

Fixed - thanks.

----------


## HI5

Working now?  :Smile: 

*Everyone who got their access restored - please edit your post with "Fixed"*

----------


## joeandjoe

Can't access donator/contributor forums. Recently donated.

----------


## HI5

> Can't access donator/contributor forums. Recently donated.


I wasn't able to find any donation history on your account, however you seem to have 5000 CoreCoins (CoreCoins are not a donation), so my best guess would be that you've bought CoreCoins instead of donating, how much was the payment? (donations is $15, while 5000 CoreCoins you've bought should be $4.95)

----------


## joeandjoe

> I wasn't able to find any donation history on your account, however you seem to have 5000 CoreCoins (CoreCoins are not a donation), so my best guess would be that you've bought CoreCoins instead of donating, how much was the payment? (donations is $15, while 5000 CoreCoins you've bought should be $4.95)


Thanks for response. Sent PM.

----------


## Mizzypoo

lost contributor

fixed

----------


## Ellion

Fixed, thanks.

----------


## floWWW

Lost contributor

EDIT: Fixed.

----------


## HI5

> Lost contributor


Should be fixed now  :Smile:

----------


## Terrorblade

I lost my sanity, can you fix that for me?

----------


## Remus3

That would be a negative sir.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Ever since the downtime my posts have been doubling.
I hit "post reply" and it immediately takes me to the screen saying that I have to wait 60 seconds or whatever before posting again.
So I go to the thread and my post has gone through... it is like it is trying to post everything twice.
This happens every post since the downtime occurred.

----------


## HI5

> Ever since the downtime my posts have been doubling.
> I hit "post reply" and it immediately takes me to the screen saying that I have to wait 60 seconds or whatever before posting again.
> So I go to the thread and my post has gone through... it is like it is trying to post everything twice.
> This happens every post since the downtime occurred.


Please read original post before reporting a bug, it has been reported multiple times already and it's listed on "known bugs" list.

----------


## skyth

Lost contributor access

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Please read original post before reporting a bug, it has been reported multiple times already and it's listed on "known bugs" list.


I swear I read the first post...no idea how I missed that entire bottom half with the list of known bugs. D'oh! Apologies.

----------


## Kylah

Unable to access contributor and other associated forums.

----------


## Dripperina

If you press SAFE after u edited a post it will not jump back to the edited post but stay on the side where oyu can click "Safe".

Didnt know if it was saving or not until i loaded the THread again ^^

----------


## minimega1316

I can't access contributor sections anymore, please fix it would be great  :Smile: 

Edit : thank you, fixed

----------


## Confucius

I've noticed that some of the rep I have given people is missing. It's gone from my latest rep given in usercp and not shown as received under the reputation panel on their user page but when I try to rep the post again it says I need to spread rep around first.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Currently having problems accessing contributor and up forums.


Same problem here, pls help!

Edit : Fixed, thanks so much!

----------


## HI5

> Same problem here, pls help!


Should be working now  :Smile:

----------


## kaldonir

I can't access e.g. elite exploits even though I am contributor.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I've noticed that some of the rep I have given people is missing. It's gone from my latest rep given in usercp and not shown as received under the reputation panel on their user page but when I try to rep the post again it says I need to spread rep around first.


nothing to do about that, except spreading some rep around first.

----------


## Joevlol

> Currently having problems accessing contributor and up forums.


^this, having problems too.

----------


## Garneth

Hey y'all,

For some reason I am unable to view Elite sections, such as Elite Exploits. Idk which sections in all I cannot view, but yeah.

----------


## BACKABACKA

I just noticed I have lost my contrib status. Can this be fixed? Thanks!

----------


## soto

My contributor status seems to be gone as well

----------


## Nordlicht

Lost an access to elite sections

----------


## HI5

> Lost an access to elite sections


I don't believe you should have one actually, when and how much have you donated to the site?  :Smile:

----------


## lighty1

Hi, can't access the elite sections in WoW Exploits and Guides.

edit: wait what, im not a contributor anymore

----------


## Nordlicht

> I don't believe you should have one actually, when and how much have you donated to the site?


I had to try  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HI5

> I had to try


We'll not tolerate people lying about "lost" donator status in order to get donator features, when legit users are actually trying to restore their accounts to normal state.

----------


## zelghadis

not sure if I was demoted or is it a bug  :Wink:  Recently started playing WoW and Diablo ago after very long break - and I can no longer access Elite Exploits section - my profile still says I'm a Contributor, but idk, maybe point values changed in these last 2+ years xD. If not pls fix and give me access again :> Thanks! :>

----------


## [IAMS]

Shoutbawx isn't showing for me.....


Edit: nvm, my donator rank expired....... The feels.....

----------


## Eryx

> Shoutbawx isn't showing for me.....
> 
> 
> Edit: nvm, my donator rank expired....... The feels.....


We've done some adjustments so active members can see the shoutbox again if they got a certain amount of rep (not sure exactly what the limit is set at)
See you in the shoutbox  :Smile:

----------


## rotgut

I can't log on my account, grimmeged.
Apparently the email is the same as this or something, cus when I ask for password reset, I get this account.
I PMed Kurious, but he seems busy, so here goes my post - I'm desperate  :Smile: 

Help help

----------


## Eryx

Grimmeged: Contact me on skype , and we'll solve this!

----------


## KuRIoS

> I can't log on my account, grimmeged.
> Apparently the email is the same as this or something, cus when I ask for password reset, I get this account.
> I PMed Kurious, but he seems busy, so here goes my post - I'm desperate 
> 
> Help help


not busy, you simply didnt follow the instructions

----------

